# Jeff Foster



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Pacers have locked up a playoff spot with three games remaining in the regular season. Besides working out some kinks before a matchup with the Bulls, there is another huge story line for the team over their final three contests. They may be the last three regular season games for Jeff Foster. He’s finishing his 12th season in the NBA, all with the Pacers. Foster is 4th in Pacers’ history in games played, trailing only Vern Fleming, Rik Smits and Reggie Miller. Only Smits and Dale Davis have more rebounds in a Pacers’ uniform.
> 
> Foster hasn’t publicly discussed his plans after this season, possibly one of the reasons there hasn’t been much attention paid, even among the Pacers’ faithful. Foster is an unrestricted free-agent after this season and there has been talk of him joining the team’s front office. I don’t want to be premature and I’m certainly not trying to shove him out the door. However, I don’t want the ambiguity of his future plans and the impending lockout to prevent him from receiving recognition for what he’s accomplished. If he decides to continue his playing career, I’ll happily re-post this again in the future.
> 
> ...


http://hickory-high.com/2011/04/08/el-jeffe/


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i don't know how much gas feisty has left in him. but, if he really feels like he can go another season- i wouldn't be opposed to having him sign around the vet minimum since he can't play for very long these days without risking injury.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

He looked pretty good this season and said his back was better than ever.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I hope he stays, he's crucial in the playoffs.


----------



## Constellations (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope Jeff remains a Pacer.


----------

